# Crappie Fishing Outlook 2019 In NEO Surprising!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Article in latest Ohio Game/Fish mag states the ODNR Div 3 rated the top four lakes to produce highest percentage of 9" and over crappie this year are-Spencer #1, then Atwood, Chippawa, with Berlin 4th! I'm sure this comes as NO surprise to anglers who target those lakes but it certainly did for me(of these four, I've only ever fished Berlin)!! The first three are "Wingfoot sized" lakes, and Still have 9" limitations which also struck me as remarkable! Apparently they have been "well-managed" over past years. There, now go get em!-and post some pics if you do!!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That’s a joke Spencer white crap need to be eradicated and the chip has not been the same since the state took over! The human factor in the chip!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That magazine takes research from years ago and they take pics on lakes that are from those lakes! Don’t waste your money


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hopefully those lakes will get heavily fished and my choice elsewhere will be left alone.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not from those lakes! The state doesn’t want them craps in there plus they did not stock them! Not enough bait fish the impoundment is to small! There are some bigger fish but 95% are paper thin come take them out!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> That magazine takes research from years ago and they take pics on lakes that are from those lakes! Don’t waste your money


I think you mean AREN'T from those lakes. IMO Ohio Game & Fish mag is a joke! Oddly enough, my BIL, who is one hell of deer and turkey hunter, and fisherman, gets the mag. He gives me a bunch of them when I stop over for a visit. I remember one issue in particular, which touted the trout fishing on the Mad River. However, the cover pic was obviously taken out West!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That magazine is written in Georgia. What do they know about fishing in Ohio?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Yes your right


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

good mosquito has 8" and smaller!!!!


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Georgia or not it is an internet fishing report. If you fish those lakes I feel bad for you. Look out, it is an internet scouting report. The pro staffers and tournament gurus already found it on google and are currently hooking up their trailers.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jeez, guys! Definitely not the replies I expected! Just throwing out there what they said! Personally, I'd rather read a mag with "OHIO" on the cover(good or bad!)! Dan Armitage-author of the article entitled "Ohio's Crappie Forecast 2019", lives in Ohio. (There's also a large amount of the mag devoted to how/where fishing LM Bass-which I didn't read)! Retired, on fixed income/Social Security, I Won't be going on any African Safari's, Kodiak Island guided trip, buying a high powered rifle for $5000 that "kills dead" at one mile!, or to Peru for Calico Bass in the near future!! so I cancelled Field&Stream and Outdoor Life long ago! Any "positive posts" coming??( fingers crossed)!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Jeez, guys! Definitely not the replies I expected! Just throwing out there what they said! Personally, I'd rather read a mag with "OHIO" on the cover(good or bad!)! (There's also a large amount of the mag devoted to how/where fishing LM bass'which I didn't read)! Retired, on fixed income/Social Security, I Won't be going on any African Safari's, Kodiak Island guided trip, buying a high powered rifle for $5000 that "kills dead" at one mile!, or to Peru for Calico Bass in the near future!! so I cancelled Field&Stream and Outdoor Life long ago! Any "positive posts" coming??( fingers crossed)!


 Atwood is good if you can find them


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Well I fish Atwood in the spring for crappie n I don't keep any under 9 n half inches don't have any issues catching ten to 12" ones could fill my limits easy of them but I never do only enough for a meal or 2


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I know for sure the crappie fishing at Berlin can be very good if you find them, and I fish from shore most of the time. Just have to put in the work and look for them. There are some slobs in there also.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ODNR has Walborn ranked 7th in the state and 4th in Northeast Ohio for Crappie.
I see a lot of fish caught around Price St. bridge. Plus off of the big downed trees
in a bay, south shore, about 400 yards west of the rip-rap. Can't miss'em.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

REEL GRIP said:


> ODNR has Walborn ranked 7th in the state and 4th in Northeast Ohio for Crappie.
> I see a lot of fish caught around Price St. bridge. Plus off of the big downed trees
> in a bay, south shore, about 400 yards west of the rip-rap. Can't miss'em.


Yeppers definitely good crappie fishing there also. I have caught some slobs out of there!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, I've got to try Walbourn this year for crappie! It's every bit of 6-7 minutes from my house!! I've seen lots of people fishing off the Reeder St. bridge in the Spring, both sides look very good with lots of wood! Not sure how you get a boat on the west side however? Can you wade out there?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

West side? Do you mean west of Reeder Ave? 
Many places you will sink past your ankles in muck if you tried to wade. Other areas are rocky and pretty firm.
I kayak out there a lot and accidently/on purpose fall in many times a day.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> West side? Do you mean west of Reeder Ave?
> Many places you will sink past your ankles in muck if you tried to wade. Other areas are rocky and pretty firm.
> I kayak out there a lot and accidently/on purpose fall in many times a day.


Yes, corrected, thinking Reeder and wrote Price in error. Doesn't look like you could get on the west side unless you had a carry-boat! Also, looks like shoreline is Priv. Prop. on west side? As for Price, my son has done very well on catfish off there.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I wouldn't wade off Reeder on either side close to the road, there are some deep holes in there where the water coming through the culvert has washed it out. That is where you see most of the guys fishing. Also on the west side of Reeder there is a nesting Bald Eagle and the wardens have it marked not to be in there in the spring. I fish from a float tube and don't put it in there for that reason.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I get the Ohio Outdoor News paper which I think is pretty good. I will say though that their reports of fishing on the different lakes is usually late and has already taken place.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> That’s a joke Spencer white crap need to be eradicated and the chip has not been the same since the state took over! The human factor in the chip!


I'm not a crappie fisherman, brad, what is wrong with the white crappie?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From some reasearch I've read, the white crappie, though(typically) growing longer on average, are usually much "thinner" than blacks(giving up considerably less meat/food from filets than blacks of equal length)!? Additionally, they(reportedly) are prone to "driving out the black crappie"-taking over spawning sites and food sources where they both occur. That said, some of the reported "record" fish are quite large! Maybe brad can offer other reasons they are less desireable!?


----------

